# Nosotros vamos a conducir el coche del abuelo para traer una manzana



## Español.

- Nosotros vamos a conducir elcoche del abuelo para traer una manzana
Wir werden das auto des opa fahren um einen apfelzu bringen

Gracias


----------



## FireRaptor

Yo diría lo siguiente:

Wir werden das Auto des Opa*s* fahren*,* um einen Apfel zu bringen.

Recuerda que los sustantivos siempre empiezan por mayúscula, para neutro y masculino con el genitivo se acostumbra a que el sustantivo termine por s, y en este caso se usa la coma, no sé exactamente por qué, pero me he acostumbrado a ello.

No soy nativo, y tengo todavía fallos con mi gramática, así que esperemos a ver.


----------



## Español.

Muchas gracias por tu aclaración


----------



## kunvla

Wir werden Opa*s* Auto fahren*,* um einen Apfel zu bringen.


Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Wir werden mit Opa*s* Auto fahren*,* um einen Apfel zu bringen.


Saludos,


----------



## FireRaptor

Ya que ustedes son nativos y yo no, estaría gramaticalmente correcta mi sugerencia?, porque a lo mejor las suyas son mejores.


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> Wir werden Opa*s* Auto fahren*,* um einen Apfel zu bringen.
> 
> 
> Saludos,



_Wir werden *mit* Opa*s* Auto fahren*,* um einen Apfel zu bringen_ halte ich für den einzig richtigen Satz.


Saludos,


----------



## Seal_Br

kunvla said:


> Wir werden Opa*s* Auto fahren*,* um einen Apfel zu bringen.
> 
> 
> Saludos,



Dieser Satz ist meiner Meinung nach auch richtig. 

Ich fahre Auto/Zug habe ich tausandmal in Deutschland gehört. Welches Auto fährst du? Ich fahre Opas Auto....

Um einen Apfel zu bringen braucht man kein Auto zu fahren denke ich mal...... ^^ (kleiner Scherz)


----------



## kunvla

Hallo. 

_Auto fahren_, _Rad fahren_ sind korrekt, das sind feststehende Wendungen. _Opas Auto fahren_ kann in bestimmten Kontexten auch korrekt sein, z. B. in _Opas Auto zu Schrott fahren_.

Wir sind mit Opas Auto gefahren, um Äpfel zu bringen... und auf dem Rückweg haben wir es (=Opas Auto) zu Schrott gefahren.

a. mit Opas Auto fahren (sein; wobei Opas Auto Präpositionalobjekt ist) 
b. Opas Auto zu Schrott fahren (haben; wobei Opas Auto Akkusativobjekt ist)

Saludos,


----------



## Seal_Br

kunvla said:


> Hallo.
> 
> _Auto fahren_, _Rad fahren_ sind korrekt, das sind feststehende Wendungen. _Opas Auto fahren_ kann in bestimmten Kontexten auch korrekt sein, z. B. in _Opas Auto zu Schrott fahren_.
> 
> Wir sind mit Opas Auto gefahren, um Äpfel zu bringen... und auf dem Rückweg haben wir es (=Opas Auto) zu Schrott gefahren.
> 
> a. mit Opas Auto fahren (sein; wobei Opas Auto Prepositionalobjekt ist)
> b. Opas Auto zu Schrott fahren (haben; wobei Opas Auto Akkusatiobjekt ist)
> 
> Saludos,



Ah ja du hast recht, ich hatte an den ganzen Satz nicht gedacht. 

Dinge wie "ich fahre Zug" habe ich während meines Auffenthalts in Deutschland gehört. Ich wurde aber gesagt, dass das Umgangssprache war


----------

